# singel ako...



## serinia

Hello, could someone please translate the following in to english? Google translate does not help very much. Thank you sooo much!!

singel ako kaso mahal ko alam mo my na ki lala ko na amerikan naka relasyon ko ciya pero wag kang mag alala di ko nmn siniciryoso yon likaw ang gusto ko mula ng makita kita sa yhoo, anesslly to my self


----------



## 082486

I'll try... 
(for WR members correct me if I'm wrong)

I'm single my love, but (you know) I met an American, I had a relationship with him but don't worry it wasn't serious, you're the one I like from the time I saw you at yahoo.

anesslly = i don't know what this mean though...sorry...


----------



## mataripis

serinia said:


> Hello, could someone please translate the following in to english? Google translate does not help very much. Thank you sooo much!!
> 
> singel ako kaso mahal ko alam mo my na ki lala ko na amerikan naka relasyon ko ciya pero wag kang mag alala di ko nmn siniciryoso yon likaw ang gusto ko mula ng makita kita sa yhoo, anesslly to my self


I am single but I met an american and i had relation with her but don't worry , I am not really serious about our relation. You're still the one i like most since i saw/met you in Yahoo. Honestly.


----------



## serinia

Thank you very much.


----------



## DotterKat

Kudos to mataripis for getting _annesslly_, because honestly it took me a while to make sense of it. In fact, I am still trying to untangle alternate renderings since _honestly to myself_ is unacceptable. Honestly. _To myself_.


----------



## mr. mister

single ako, kaso mahal ko alam mo ba na may nakilala ko na amerikan, nakarelasyon ko siya, pero huwag kang mag-imealala, hindi ko naman sineryoso yun, ikaw ang gusto ko mula ng makita kita sa yahoo, honestly to myself

I'm single, but my love do you know that have I met an american, we have relationship, but don't you worry,  I did not take it seriously, it is you that I want from the first time I saw you in Yahoo, honestly to myself.

honestly to myself-(?)


----------

